

Video Tutorials on Computer Programming and More - middlegeek
http://www.thenewboston.com/

======
middlegeek
This wasn't the title I submitted this with. Does anyone know how it was
changed?

(My original title was something about discovering a blue collar version of
the Kahn Academy.)

~~~
pg
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
middlegeek
Ah yes, the house rules. Fair enough.

